# flashing justice rom over liberty



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Can justice rom be Flashed over liberty. Or do I have. To sbf back to stock. Thank you for your time


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

if you're referring to liberty gingerbread, yea...gotta sbf back to .340 to do that.


----------

